# Your thoughs on this truck



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

No you can't go buy this truck I got a large refundable deposit on it already to hold it.

But I need to know if this is a good deal.  
F-450 XL
1999
42,000 miles
7.3 diesel
Automatic
4x4
green
utility bed/3 yard dump bed
Never plowed
Very clean
1 owner (bought a F-550 to replace this)\
Used to tow a landscapers mowing trailer. Only had grass and mulch in it. The dump bed show no sign of rock being in it.

$26,500 (that not a typo) Sound like a good deal or should I talk him down more?

I plan to put a Blizzard 8611 or 8611LP on it. It will be subbing on parking lots. Otherwise it will be used to tow my 16' enclosed trailer and my 16' equipment trailer. And of course hauling dirt and mulch. 
The compartments on the side seem neat. No sure if I would used them. A friend of mine has a truck with this same body. Told me its the only way to go because you can haul all your tools.

Well give me your thoughts on it. Thanks in advance. Need to know. Can't sleep thinking about it. Which is why this is being posted at 2:30 am.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, a quick Kelley Blue Book search shows a 99 F350 (they don't go any larger), 7.3 Auto with Utility body and Dump and adjusted milage shoud retail for just over $21K- so that doesn't sound bad. Not a great deal, but about right. See what you can get it for- always negotiate with a dealer. 

I was only able to get a Wynns warranty tossed in when I bought my ram, but I saw what the dealer paid at auction and the asking price was below blue book, so I only got $800 ish in warranty (which I used to rebuild the trans making it worth some real $$) but it was something.

Sounds like a pretty nice truck. Very few 450's sold around here- most guys go right for the 550 based on capacity of the two.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Bump

Anybody else. I need some advice.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I agree with Justme, the price seems a little high. Looks like the truck is in good shape and even if the guy won't go down more, probably last you a long time.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I think the price seems a little high, IMO. Looks like the truck is in good shape and even if the guy won't go down more, probably last you a long time.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

itsgottobegreen said:


> No you can't go buy this truck I got a large refundable deposit on it already to hold it.
> 
> But I need to know if this is a good deal.
> F-450 XL
> ...


Well worth it I M O


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

Looks like a sweet Truck offer them $23,000 see if the bite.


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

it on the high side price wise, as someone else mentioned extended warranty is a must. It seems that with any of these one tons if you plan on plowing plan on a trans rebiuld, regardless of mileage or brand, maybe a slight exeption with the allison as found on certain gm trucks. I speak from experience, one 99'f-350 around 50 k on it, 3 trans, an 02' 350, had to constanlty stop and let the trans gauge go down, 93'350, standard trans, never plowed 2wd, trans gone the day I sold it, and, lastly my new 04' silverado 3500 with 5k on it, locked up tight one day plowing. These trucks are expensive to build new but this is a six year old truck. Also, all the incentives on new ones should give you better bargaining power. Just for your info, my 04' one ton, purchased last november, base trim, 6.0 gas, auto, uplevel cloth cd ac but no other frills, 25,500 WITH body. Work truck trim would have been cheaper. Obviously a diesel ads a lot to the sticker price but I didn't need it. Got into a New dump for less than the asking price of yours with a full warranty and again, six years newer. Not trying to discourage you but just make sure you do your homework before you buy. Good luck!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I priced out a landscaper body F-450 4x4 diesel today. I was at $46,000 with tax and tags. Sorry I just can't spend that much. 

I want to pay cash for a truck. I like the "if I don't have the money, I don't need it" theory. I like stuff that is paid for before it even gets used. So I don't have to bust my butt to make a payment on it. It can sit and rust away for all I care. 

Since I need another F-350 pickup in the spring. So the less I spend on a dump truck, the sooner I can get a another pickup. Two trucks make more payup than one truck plowing snow, especially with the blizzards power plows.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

itsgottobegreen said:


> I want to pay cash for a truck. I like the "if I don't have the money, I don't need it" theory. I like stuff that is paid for before it even gets used. So I don't have to bust my butt to make a payment on it. It can sit and rust away for all I care.


Thanks for taking the fun outta my job!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

repo_man62 said:


> Thanks for taking the fun outta my job!


Sorry. But thats what I am afraid of. So if its paid for, its one less thing to worry about.

My grandfather for a while did the miss two payment thing way back in the day. But wasn't worth it. He had too much auto body work to do. He even stopped running his wrecker except to haul totaled cars to the junk yard.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*fair price*

if you factor in the cost of the dump bed and toolbox sides it is a fair price, I was looking in to adding that to my truck but not only are they $$$ but your insurance goes up a lot for the dump.

You are aware of the additional cost associated with dually's and one tons when it comes time to maintain/fix them yes?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Yea I know there is a big increase in costs. But if you want to play with the big boys, you have to pay like the big boys. payup Bigger trucks give a more professional image. F-450 screams I do this for a living so I don't mess around. A F-150 scream just doing this for extra money. When it comes to landscaping everybody and their brother is in it. Most are doing the extra payup thing. I am doing it for a career. And I really hate my F-150 I have. 

I want a F-450 to I can haul my skid loader and fill the truck with dirt. F-550 I can haul my skid loader and fill the truck with gravel. You just can't do that with a F-350 dump. Its either the dirt or the skid loader. (buddy of mine made that mistake and is getting another truck because of it)


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Well After driving for 2.5 hours and 107 miles ONE WAY :angry: . I didn't buy it. The bed and frame was really rusted. I don't think the carpartment doors are very water proof. Each carpartment was rusted pretty bad. The front end was lose and didn't track straight.

And the worst part was it had a plow on it at some point in its life. I had to show the guy where you look to see if it has a plow or not. I believe it had a meyers on it. 

But I am going to each my own words on why I don't want a F-350. I think I might bring home a F-350 dump. See new post on that truck.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

_*Good job checking it out!*_
I hate to see people get ripped off.
The "Big Red Drain" as noted below is a good example.
All I could see was F-250, Husky plow, Red and Shiny. 
( I had a Bronco II before)
I never looked at the big picture or real hard at the rest of the truck!
Try to never buy a used work truck or plow truck they are selling it for a reason!


----------

